
Toyota invests $500M in Uber - AnatMl2
https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/27/technology/toyota-uber/index.html
======
mtmail
200 comments yesterday
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17853248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17853248)

